# Euthanasia



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

One of my fish was pretty bad off. Being picked on by salousi male. Ripped fins and such. I decided to put the poor creature out of it's misery. Decided on the vodka and ice method. After drinking the vodka I felt much better about discarding the fish. :fish:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

How'd it taste?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

It was marvelous. Any more fish go today and I will be in real trouble.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Easy though... heard it's just as addictive as cigarettes.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: thats the best laugh iv'e had today, i really needed that,thanks. and keep your humour coming as we do tend to get bogged down with our issues.
great to see a funny post.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

I use clove oil first to put them to sleep. Then vodka. You don't need to freeze them as the vodka is what kills.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

aicardi said:


> I use clove oil first to put them to sleep. Then vodka. You don't need to freeze them as the vodka is what kills.


Ahhhh, clove oil. Sometimes I have trouble getting to sleep. Usually the vodka over ice does the trick. :wink:


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

smitty814 said:


> aicardi said:
> 
> 
> > I use clove oil first to put them to sleep. Then vodka. You don't need to freeze them as the vodka is what kills.
> ...


I guess my point was the fact you didn't use clove oil to anesthetize the fish for 10-15 minutes before adding the vodka, his death was a painful one.
At least you felt good. :wink:


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

You know....I once tried to explain a joke to my fish. They did'nt get it either.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

smitty814 said:


> You know....I once tried to explain a joke to my fish. They did'nt get it either.


I got the joke about the vodka.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm just bummed cuz all I got in the house is jack daniels or tequila. I think that would be painful, even for me....


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

B.Roberson said:


> I'm just bummed cuz all I got in the house is jack daniels or tequila. I think that would be painful, even for me....


Being old school...I would try one or the other but not both. I have considered trying cold beer or chilled wine in stead of the ice. :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Alcohol... sweet nectar of the gods. Until the next day...



> You know....I once tried to explain a joke to my fish. They did'nt get it either.


 - this cracked me up!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I've found that letting the fish handle things in their own way is the easiest way Smitty...


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that flips me out!! lol


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> I've found that letting the fish handle things in their own way is the easiest way Smitty...


OMG. Where did you find that? Too funny. :thumb:


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

That one is pretty good :lol: I loved the Farside calendar too bad the guy quit doing them..


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> I've found that letting the fish handle things in their own way is the easiest way Smitty...


very funny cichlid-gal, i think i will install a seesaw into my tank :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Good one JimA... :lol:

Actually ozman my fish ditched the seesaw in favor of "TAG"....that game seems to get the fish out of the water quite well.


----------

